# Kangaroo Leather From Hrawk ( Updates to follow )



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Hrawk's Kangaroo Leather Hide*​
I recieved some samples of various leather from *Hrawk* some time ago, but i was especially looking forward to the Kangaroo leather.








I was looking forward to the kangaroo leather for various reasons, but mostly wanted to test and play with different leathers.

I've always had a problem finding leather hides in small quantities and reasonable prices for suitable pouch leathers, it had to be strong, light, flexible and most importantly it had to be customizable for my use, and to my specific measurements.
With the option of having your own hides, you can make your own pouches and fiddle with various designs and measurements to suit your need.

Hrawk offers:
180mm X 140mm Hide
120mm X 60mm Tail (Much thicker and extremely tough ... )

*First impression:*
_-THIN! (0.8mm thick)_
_- Light_
_-Flexible _
_-Very tight fibres compared to other leather/pouches available._
_-Leather feels similar to FastBands pouch leather._

*Hrawks Kangaroo leather:*
_-Chrome tanned ( Since it is Chrome tanned, it should not lose it's shape as easily as vegetable-tanned leather)_
_-Dyed Black_
_-Thin fibres_
_-Denser weave_
_-0.8MM Thick!_

*Roo leather testing on a pouch i made.*

With the roo leather sample, i made a couple of *identical *pouches.
W 16mm x L 70mm
Pouch/centre hole 6mm .dia
With stress slots

*Bandset #1* (Common Target band set-up)
20mm straight cut single Thera-Band Gold.

*Bandset #2* (Common Hunting band set-up)
25 - 20mm tapered double Thera-Band Gold.









Kangaroo leather Sample (Flesh side)









Kangaroo leather Sample









My pouch made from roo leather, .8mm thick!!!









My pouch attached to Bandset #1 (Flesh/grip side)









My pouch attached to band set #1 (Under-side)









Bandsets #2 (Left) Bandsets #1 (Right)

****UPDATE TO FOLLOW****

*2012-01-02-*
Shot with the pouch, Bandset #1 with 3/8" steel. Shot approx 40-60shots.
It feels good to shoot, molds into the thumb and index finger nicely and does not feel like it is going to 'slip' any time soon.
After around 20+ shots the pouch seems to mold the ammo into a 'cup' shape and returns to it normal state slowly.
No hand slaps at all which is nicee...








----


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. It is great to share what we learn and do here.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Danny, good review!
i use the same leather, and i´m very happy with this leather!

i think this is the best leather for slingshot you can get!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great review Danny, I'll be posting my review soon..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

as danny says, the thing i loved the most about the roo leather, i also got a sample from Hrawk, is the way it shapes itself to the ammo .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i bought a bunch of tail, it should be waiting for me when i get home from my trip!


----------

